
Google Chrome: not ready for html 5 canvas rotation - DanielRibeiro
http://www.wiredprairie.us/examples/easeljs/canvasdemo/
======
robchevalier
It works fine in the current Beta version of Chrome. In fact, it performs far
better then it did in Firefox.

